# ISO issue SPWIZENG.DLL is either not designed to run on Windows...



## dpeters11

This is driving me nuts, I'm trying to download the standalone hyper-v 2008 R2 from Microsoft. I download the ISO and get the "SPWIZENG.DLL is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error" error. I've downloaded it about 5 times now, including from IE 8. I tried burning it, mounting it with Daemon Tools, and extracting with ISO Buster, all with different downloads.

What am I doing wrong here?

I will say I looked on the tech sites, and haven't found a good solution other than "keep trying, it will eventually work", or to use IE which I already tried.


----------



## Marlin Guy

GRMHVxFRE1_DVD.iso ?

When does the error appear?


----------



## dpeters11

Marlin Guy said:


> GRMHVxFRE1_DVD.iso ?
> 
> When does the error appear?


Once I mount the ISO as soon as I try to run it.

Now, one thing I thought of, though I should be getting a different error, the system is 7 Home Premium. I know it doesn't have XP Mode, but thought I'd be able to run Hyper-V guests on it, with their license keys.

I'll add this, this is what I'm trying to do. My wife wants to be able to learn new Microsoft tech, maybe starting with Sharepoint. The job she just took gives employees their own MSDN subscriptions. So I want to put Server 2008 in a VM for her to be able to play with. I use Hyper-V at work, but that's starting with server hosts. I figure I want to be able to use a 64 bit guest to take advantage of the RAM in the desktop, so the old Virtual Server software is out.


----------



## dpeters11

Would Virtualbox do what I'm wanting? I really don't want to have to buy an upgrade from Home Premium to Pro 7.


----------



## Marlin Guy

I downloaded the ISO and mounted it with PowerISO.
Started setup.exe and chose to extract files to a temp folder before running.
Setup began and I got to the point of choosing upgrade or custom install.
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit.

I canceled the install because I don't want it on my system, but it looked like it was ready to go.

I got it from here


----------



## klang

Looks to me like Hyper-V is a server product. I think Virtual PC is what you want. 

Another option would be to get a copy of VMWare Workstation. I use VMWare Fusion for Mac to run a test Windows server domain on an iMac.


----------



## dpeters11

Yeah, that's where I downloaded it from...odd.

I didn't think Virtual PC would work with server guests, I might just try Virtualbox, though I'm not a big fan of Oracle.


----------



## klang

Virtual PC 2007 will run 32 bit server guests.


----------



## dpeters11

klang said:


> Virtual PC 2007 will run 32 bit server guests.


Ah, I'd need 64 bit, as some of the products she wants to learn have minimum requirements of 8gb RAM.


----------

